# criminal record and becoming a driver questions?



## Nick R (Jul 8, 2015)

So lately I have been thinking about becoming a Uber driving when I buy a new car here soon. I haven't signed up yet because I haven't gotten a car acceptable yet. I drive a truck, figured just do it when I have the new ride and insurance all ready and all that jazz. Uber just started in my town its a college town and my good friend has been doing it and been making alright money part time, so its caught my eye.

I have several questions about being a driver ( if I can be that is). I have a criminal record that spans three states, and I am currently on parole for another year or less. I have a good driving record have never been in a wreak no drinking or drug charges for driving under the influence. My charges range from 2 theft felonies and a serious drug charge that I am on parole for. Bla bla bla I was a young knuckle head took several hard lessons to not be a dumbass. I feel like I can pass background check from there requirements listed? But then it comes down to like does Uber label me to inform the customer that im a felon, when I choose to pick up a customer? Cause some people are just way to judgmental of peoples past mistakes, might loose a customer or get some crazy ass review that puts me on blast or make up something and get me fired. Or what if I was to get pulled over I am obligated to tell the officer im on parole. They don't comeback to the window very happy when you forget to tell them after running your ID. And then 9 times out of 10 a very through search of the car and that would suck with customers. Suck if the customer was searched and carrying some party favors lol.

But maybe im just completely overthinking this whole entire thing. I just have possible scenarios that go through my head of bullshit I see could happen and just be a pain and lot of worry.

What are some suggestions or advice you guys have for this topic?

Thanks Nick


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Nick, I believe Uber background check will reveal you have a criminal record and may not allow you to drive. One of my friends had a careless on his record from a year ago and they indicated to him he would have to take a driving defensive course to drive for Uber, until he takes the class he was denied. I don't believe it is worth you doing since you on parole and Uber has so many gray areas, plus cops aren't big fans of Uber and you having a record they might go even harder on you. Are you trying to do this part time or full time if you were to get accepted as a driver?


----------



## Nick R (Jul 8, 2015)

Id do it full time if it proved to be worth it. and the town im in they just in resent months started having drivers here. Im not sure how cops and uber issues as been here, I do know my buddy who has been driving here hasn't had any issues. What do you mean by ubers gray areas?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber isn't legal or illegal it is right in the middle so depending where you drive certain cops can be DICKS. Go through these forums and read the stories that have been posted in reference to people being pulled over.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree with Sherif. As I understand it your criminal and driving record has to be fairly clean stretching back however far your state allows background checks to be conducted on you. For me, in Wisconsin, it was 7 years back and my Uber activation was temporarily put on hold because I had a non-felony driving offense 9 years ago that, to the background check folks, looked like 3 separate incidents due to the way the courts had recorded it. It took me about a week to sort it out with them. I assume prior felonies on your record and your current parole status would be automatic DQs in Uber's eyes.


----------



## Nick R (Jul 8, 2015)

the only reason why I don't think my record wouldnt be much of a problem (which I can completely be wrong about) is Ubers requirments are no violent charges, weapon charges, sex offences and no drug or alcohol while driving charges or driving with suspend or no insurance. like I haven't had a ticket in years and never have been in a wreak my driving record is clean. But we'll see when try signing up for sure. My thing is if I was to get approved by chance, since this being on parole you run across some people who can just get real uneasy around somebody with a history. Just jugdgemenal people who look down on you or get really out spoken how to deal with it. but ill see what happens here soon


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Nick not to be a dick or anything but dude you have a theft charge that is a pretty big thing with all companies even if they paying under the table. I wish you lots of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, that theft charge might be a deterrent. I read an article where an Uber spokesperson is discussing their background checks. Sexual predators or a history of violence were definite disqualifiers. There was a third category that I don't remember as clearly. I think it was fraud, and theft would qualify. Why would they want someone who might steal from the passenger? I have to doubt you will get approved.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to take the exact opposite viewpoint on this. In the event that Uber accepts you, customers will not know, they have no way of knowing what your background check reveals. It costs nothing to apply. Uber tends to be a lot more lenient when they are starting out in an area so they might accept you there is they are starving for drivers. Apply and find out, none of us has much more than an opinion which is meaningless. Keep in mind that the economics of Uber swing WILDLY as they start up. Will be great at first, might even be fantastic when schools comes back, then too many drivers, ..... so don't count on it long term.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Please let us know if you got approved it would be interesting to see what Uber policy is for someone with a record.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber let me drive and I stole my wife's heart............


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

This is what Lyft says (Uber is pretty much the same, but it costs u nothing to apply, so just try it and see. Beside, u can get a free copy of your background record from Uber):

DMV Check


No more than three moving violations in the past three years (e.g. accidents, traffic light violations)
No major violations in the past three years (e.g. driving on a suspended license, reckless driving)
No DUIs or other drug-related driving violations in the last seven years
No extreme infractions in the last seven years (e.g. hit-and-run, felonies involving a vehicle)
Background Check

Within the past seven years:


No violent crimes
No sexual offenses
No theft
No property damage
No felonies
No drug related offenses

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1003522


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lyft turned me down because I had a traffic ticket 6 years ago. I doubt Uber will hire some one on parole.

Would love to see what they say.


----------



## Kim Courtney (Jul 6, 2015)

Nick R said:


> So lately I have been thinking about becoming a Uber driving when I buy a new car here soon. I haven't signed up yet because I haven't gotten a car acceptable yet. I drive a truck, figured just do it when I have the new ride and insurance all ready and all that jazz. Uber just started in my town its a college town and my good friend has been doing it and been making alright money part time, so its caught my eye.
> 
> I have several questions about being a driver ( if I can be that is). I have a criminal record that spans three states, and I am currently on parole for another year or less. I have a good driving record have never been in a wreak no drinking or drug charges for driving under the influence. My charges range from 2 theft felonies and a serious drug charge that I am on parole for. Bla bla bla I was a young knuckle head took several hard lessons to not be a dumbass. I feel like I can pass background check from there requirements listed? But then it comes down to like does Uber label me to inform the customer that im a felon, when I choose to pick up a customer? Cause some people are just way to judgmental of peoples past mistakes, might loose a customer or get some crazy ass review that puts me on blast or make up something and get me fired. Or what if I was to get pulled over I am obligated to tell the officer im on parole. They don't comeback to the window very happy when you forget to tell them after running your ID. And then 9 times out of 10 a very through search of the car and that would suck with customers. Suck if the customer was searched and carrying some party favors lol.
> 
> ...


Uber did not background check me. I have felony convictions in my past including a vehicular manslaughter (totally an accident ) no DUI and I had the same concerns. I been driving for a month now. Love it


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you want to be sure, try to get any charges for which you have completed all your sentences/fines/parole EXPUNGED. I know it is fairly easy for misdemeanors, not sure about felonies.

There are lawyers that will do this for a flat fee. 

In addition to passing your uber background check, think of all the other times in life in which a background check might occur (future employers, etc) and think of the peace of mind knowing that your past mistakes are really ARE behind you and won't pop up at the worst possible moment.

g


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you punking us?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Who?


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Nick the original poster. I'm going out on a limb with my opinion that his record will prevent being hired by Uber. IMHO


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Nick R said:


> SI have a criminal record that spans three states, and I am currently on parole for another year or less. I have a good driving record have never been in a wreak no drinking or drug charges for driving under the influence. My charges range from 2 theft felonies and a serious drug charge that I am on parole for.


TheMilkyWay- Does seem kind of excessive, I agree 

g


----------



## Nick R (Jul 8, 2015)

Am I punking you? Yeah I like to just get on the internet and make up a bunch of bullshit to **** with idiots like you and waste my time. Ill let you guys know how this background goes. I just bought a new car to day and filled out the application


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nick R said:


> Am I punking you? Yeah I like to just get on the internet and make up a bunch of bullshit to **** with idiots like you and waste my time. Ill let you guys know how this background goes. I just bought a new car to day and filled out the application


Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## jack smith (Jul 10, 2015)

I actually live in CaLifornia and about a year or so ago I got caught and they charged me with possesion under half an ounce ( I had about a dime when they got me) and paraphernalia (the bag the weed was in.) If this is a first time offense I seriously doubt you will get probation, at least that was what the Drug Charges Lawyer told me. My lawyer ended up getting the weed charge dropped, so all I got charged for was paraphernalia. If you plan to attend any type of school and plan on getting grants or anything like that it would be wise to speak to an attorney, since a possession charge can keep you from getting funds to attend college (that is why I got the possession charge dropped and took the paraphernalia charge.) More than likely though all that will happen is you will have to pay a fine, and possibly either some community service or something similar.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

What is Jack Smith taking about? Lol! He said he's on parole so court is done with, he did his time, his record is set. His question was "will he be able to drive for Uber?"
To answer the question... I know someone who was on state parole and got approved last year to drive for Uber. Lyft rejected him this year after he maxed his parole bc of a retail theft. He only has 2 misdemeanors though, no felonies.


----------



## Alimarie31 (Mar 23, 2017)

I had the same question. I have 2 felonies in texas for theft which are almost 7 yrs old. And I am a certified medical assistant with a state license and work for a Dr. it all depends on who's hiring you and how you portray yourself. I even went before a state licensing board to prove I'm changing my ways and am currently having my felonies pardoned. I pray I get hired so I can put myself through nursing school finally. And yes, that's a state license too. Don't let anyone tell you you cant do something because you made mistakes in your past. If Uber doesn't hire you today, it's because you are still on parole. A lady at Uber said as long as you have satisfied all requirements of the charge and you should be fine.... so ya.


----------



## Dude Incognito (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber hired me but Lyft did not because of a felony from 30 years ago when I was 18.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Nick R said:


> Am I punking you? Yeah I like to just get on the internet and make up a bunch of bullshit to &%[email protected]!* with idiots like you and waste my time. Ill let you guys know how this background goes. I just bought a new car to day and filled out the application


That was almost every 2 years ago Nick, how you making out Nick?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Zombie thread.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber doesn't decline to hire because you are a felon. It's based on WHAT you did wrong. If it's violent, predator, or a charge indicating you would be dishonest towards the customer, those are things they will decline. I think you can even drive with a history of dui if it has been 7 years. There have been stories of them actively recruiting people with records to drive.


----------

